# What are you carrying today?



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I always like these type of threads as they inspire people who are better with a camera than I to get creative.

So what are you carrying today? Be it your EDC (every day carry) or something new to you.

If you can show and tell us, if you don't know just show us or even just tell. So show us those slings and whatever other toys you may be carrying today.

Here's mine today



A little Yew plinker that fits nicely in my back pocket. It's 50mm (2 inch) between the forks and 120mm (5 inch) from top to bottom along with a Russell White Wharncliffe blade slipjoint with Carbon Fibre scales.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I like it, what is it?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Eastern red cedar. Must be the camera angle or something cause in the pics it looks huge. It actually fits nicely in my pocket. Sort of a weird shape but shoots where I look so must suit my weird shooting style. LOL


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Look nice and chunky, almost like a natural palm swell.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Guilty of having a Man Satchel. I always have a slingshot with me even though I commute from populated area to populated area and never eeeever have a reason to pull it out.

This is my latest ugly HDPE creation, modeled off my pocket HTS and designed to hold tubes in a vertical orientation for more precision aiming. Also the quick change slits cut in the fork tips.

And biscuits and gravy from mcdonalds.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are mine. From left to right is the wingshooter RH TTF, flipping out scout, and can-opener HDPE. I love all three of these shooters they are my most accurate and I take them every were.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Shew, you got a lot of pockets. LOL


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Pockets were occupied today. Usually it's in my left pocket.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Guilty of having a Man Satchel. I always have a slingshot with me even though I commute from populated area to populated area and never eeeever have a reason to pull it out.
> This is my latest ugly HDPE creation, modeled off my pocket HTS and designed to hold tubes in a vertical orientation for more precision aiming. Also the quick change slits cut in the fork tips.
> And biscuits and gravy from mcdonalds.


I think we've all been guilty at some point of carrying something we never use. At least yours is a slingshot and not something totally useless.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing banded today. I decided to break out the Mangrove fork from Shew and commence to whittling. Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

August West said:


> Eastern red cedar. Must be the camera angle or something cause in the pics it looks huge. It actually fits nicely in my pocket. Sort of a weird shape but shoots where I look so must suit my weird shooting style. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fine hunk of wood. For me, Cedar is right up there with Yew in terms of grain and color. Very nice!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I look forward to seeing it when its finished.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

you and me both, bud.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well my Condor no longer fits my current shooters because it was based off dankungs. I found this great Kodak camera bag at goodwill for $1.25 a few days ago. I always find great slingshot/outdoor gear at thrift shops. Plus bird season is about to start so I need to stard getting something together. Anyways now I carry my OTT Ghost Polymer


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice little set up with the camera bag. I like that idea to keep everything you need with you


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok. So I see this post and think what do I have in my pockets? So I dump my pockets and took a picture.

top down, left to right

Altoids mini tin with 35 3/8 shot

Flip Kung Maxim Champ

Leatherman Wave

Surefire LX2

Fox 599 Karambit and

SigSauer P938

I don't use bags so I wear carpenter pants with lots of pockets.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

EddieCar said:


> Ok. So I see this post and think what do I have in my pockets? So I dump my pockets and took a picture.
> 
> top down, left to right
> 
> ...


Nice choice of fire power...I had a P938 with the cameleon finish (but where's the extra mag?) Love the background shirt as well!

It was great to talk to you at the tournament.

Todd


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> EddieCar said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So I see this post and think what do I have in my pockets? So I dump my pockets and took a picture.
> ...


I had to make room for the slingshot so spare mag had to go. I was great to meet you in person. thanks for the help and advise.

Ed


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

EddieCar said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > EddieCar said:
> ...


Wise move I think. A sling and some ammo is a lot more fun.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

going urban warrior today with the SPS


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Good looker, but it will bre cramped shooting in a lift


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I always have my HDPE PFS on me  Cant post pics at the moment


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I look forward to seeing it. I've had the same as yesterday in my pocket again today. Need to get a little Blackthorn number I've just received banded up with green dub dub and that'll be with me to see if we can get along.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

This for me today


A small number from Bloodshot catapults, perfect size for my hand and fits in the pocket a treat. Along with a little slipjoint made by a friend in South Africa.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

love that man. what's it made of?


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> love that man. what's it made of?


Apparently its made from "black" canvas micarta. But as you can see its definitely green. Very grippy and just the right size.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Pocket dump! I got with me today,
- Zippo
- Keys
- Maxpedition micro wallet
- Benchmade 710
- Hard maple natural fork I made recently thats riding in my back pocket today. Banded with 3/4" .03 latex set up for OTT.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

My new favarite EDC my Chain Sling! looped 2040!

Cheers!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Badass man. Someone should totally nominate that for SOTM.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Emitto said:


> My new favarite EDC my Chain Sling! looped 2040!
> Cheers!


From Linus ? Looks cool
Cheers


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Emitto said:


> My new favarite EDC my Chain Sling! looped 2040!
> Cheers!


That's clever, how does it feel in the hand though? I imagine that a couple of the links can dig in a bit no matter how you hold it


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > My new favarite EDC my Chain Sling! looped 2040!
> ...


I have one and it's really nice to shoot with it 
it fits surprisingly good in the hand and is one of my favorite shooters and around the neck the ultimate hiphophorey slinger ;-)


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Great choice in your of ccw gun looks exactly like mine .im also guilty of having a man purse mine is a utg clone of a maxped.jumbo versipak in it is my tube master sniper with 1842 dankung tubes and a maxped tac can from simpleshot with 1/2 and 3/8 steel shot . and evedrything else i needfor work . unfotunately i dont know how to attach thumbnail pics yet.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Look forward to seeing it when you get a pic up.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I've not posted much in a while. We all know how busy life can get. But here's what I've been plinking with today. Let's see them pics again guys. 

Custom Micarta made by a guy in the UK for me.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

this is my daily go-to now. love my knobbly slingers but this flat one always wins for carry. hopefully soon to be replaced with my green/black one:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> I've not posted much in a while. We all know how busy life can get. But here's what I've been plinking with today. Let's see them pics again guys.
> 
> Custom Micarta made by a guy in the UK for me.


This is really cool!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm shooting.....One of these today!!!










Just got it last night, birthday present, totally friggin' loving it. I was just practicing shooting some cans on da wing....12 hits. I was hitting more than missing after just a few minutes. Sometimes all you got to do is try....and calm the **** down. NICE!!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> I'm shooting.....One of these today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Chad! That is nice for sure. I got myself an early birthday present too. It has that same mark in the center of the forks... I am loving it too btw, lol.

Here is a picture of my EDC today, just to stay on topic, hehehe:







My birthday is in june(like the ECST!!) but I had to snatch up this axiom custom as an early b-day present to myself for my 40th. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

beautiful! jealous!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I been carrying around the Mini Mojo version I modified and made in plywood, is very compact, and it´s ready to shoot!!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Okay I'm pocket carrying a shooter made by BCLuxor, its made of cocobolo.
















But I also keep a pack nearby (in home and in car when traveling) so I'm allways prepared with my torque and target sniper.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Ratgod, I really like this idea. I'm going to have to put a little pouch together myself like that.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> Ratgod, I really like this idea. I'm going to have to put a little pouch together myself like that.


I got my Maxpedition pouch from Nathan at simple-shot.com, its super tough and great quality.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Aries666 said:


> Well my Condor no longer fits my current shooters because it was based off dankungs. I found this great Kodak camera bag at goodwill for $1.25 a few days ago. I always find great slingshot/outdoor gear at thrift shops. Plus bird season is about to start so I need to stard getting something together. Anyways now I carry my OTT Ghost Polymer


Nice setup ! i also carry now a ghost polymer ! (TTF)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Micarta PFS with butterfly bands. Not my most accurate setup but so much fun!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is what I carry every time I leave the house.

5.11 Moab 6 bag
HDPE Cap. America shooter
CRKT Tao pen
Ammo magnet that can be looped onto a belt 
Benchmade 940 Osborne


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

just finished first one of these. got my no-tie forks, thin, tough as balls, and the jade green G10 glows like a gemstone. wasn't too bad to make either. might add pins but shrug, doubt they're necessary. was wowing crowds outside a bar last night plinking signs down an alleyway.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

As a professional window cleaner with bus and train contracts, I run into some Wild situations while working my normal grind, pigeons, squirrels and in two occasions couple young city dwellers trying to hit a lick... But I dont carry cash I carry tools tools for war in a firm believer in Pepper spray... Its always in my window bucket but this is what's in my wrangler relaxed fits...
-Bill Hayes, alloy pocket ranger? 1" double tb black nice, compact but has weight and stability
- kizer flipper with Ti scales (cheapish Chinese made but its a Great Navaja)
- AdV Ti tactical tool... Its my pick of Many kubatons Non Lethal defense is always a priority.
Lastly its a P938 similar to the previous EDC post this thing is Smooth literally (smooth as silk edition) rounded frame and slide so as not to get hung up from its carry placement it sits in a waistband sticky holster (sticks to your body with sweat) stays put too.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

RatGod13 said:


> Okay I'm pocket carrying a shooter made by BCLuxor, its made of cocobolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pack!!! I need to make me one of those.....always be prepared.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> just finished first one of these. got my no-tie forks, thin, tough as balls, and the jade green G10 glows like a gemstone. wasn't too bad to make either. might add pins but shrug, doubt they're necessary. was wowing crowds outside a bar last night plinking signs down an alleyway.


I like this very much. Almost makes me want to shoot tubes


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hattori Hanzo said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > just finished first one of these. got my no-tie forks, thin, tough as balls, and the jade green G10 glows like a gemstone. wasn't too bad to make either. might add pins but shrug, doubt they're necessary. was wowing crowds outside a bar last night plinking signs down an alleyway.
> ...


I do shoot tubes, and flats, but I would love to see some byudzai frames for ott flats... Hint, hint


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Hattori Hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > Byudzai said:
> ...


Or TTF HINT HINT HINT


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

tubes are so great though! no tying pouches! quiet! and ya gotta try this 1/8" rubber tubing doubled... so smooth, light, and fast.

best part is you give me a roll of tubing, a pouch, and some scissors and I can make you a new bandset and attach it in about 1 minute. I'm sure I'm missing out with flats but I just can't bring myself to fiddle with all the jigs and ties.

I did just buy a huge order of 1/4" micarta and 1/8" G10 from masecraft. dunno where i'll find the time but now I wanna make a bunch of these flatcats.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

a walnut fork from my driveway, one of the first I ever made and still my favorite


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Emitto said:


> My new favarite EDC my Chain Sling! looped 2040!
> 
> Cheers!


really rad looking sling


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

quarterinmynose said:


> I'm shooting.....One of these today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been eyeing that one for a while


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

today i have my pocket predator tubemaster rigged with gold green heavy still one of my favs


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

My "Picnic" take down SS with extra fork and extra band set in the handle stash, in a belt pouch and my grandpa's pocket knife I restored. I would post the image but when I click "Image" on the editor, nothing appears. ???


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Are those kizers as good as all the hype going around diggitydane? 100 bucks for a titanium framelock and s35vn sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Blade said:


> Are those kizers as good as all the hype going around diggitydane? 100 bucks for a titanium framelock and s35vn sounds almost too good to be true.


If you are saying that there is a s35vn knife for under 250$ please give me a name !


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

zippo said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Are those kizers as good as all the hype going around diggitydane? 100 bucks for a titanium framelock and s35vn sounds almost too good to be true.
> ...


Here is one example that I was looking at, they have many other offerings http://www.bladehq.com/item--Kizer-Frame-Lock-Knife-Black-G-10--27308


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Blade said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Blade said:
> ...


"Where's the poop ?"

nah but really they seem too good to be true, i might have to order one


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

here is my new EDC, just got it today for a Trade with Barky Bow, micarta tube shooter. supper thin, very light and tough. I am going to band it up this weekend!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

fred45 said:


> here is my new EDC, just got it today for a Trade with Barky Bow, micarta tube shooter. supper thin, very light and tough. I am going to band it up this weekend!


That's a tidy looking shooter. If it only it used bands


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Honestly I love the kizer it is my new Edc retiring the microtech Socom after 6 or 7 years... It came very dull... But honestly that is my only complaint ) it was Super stiff at first and felt bulky compared to its predecessor but it Broke in Very Nicely now I just look at it like a little tank and am scared of no (scratchy)job I would Definitely buy it again...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Going old school today with the chillbro stainless and the questionable browning knife.
Later i would get an awesome pic with the ccw and the rest but to be honest im not carrying a gun as much latley my wrist hurts these last couple of weeks so i dont think i could shoot my 10mm auto until i get it checked, dont want to make it worst.


----------



## WoodlandChaplain (Jul 8, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Guilty of having a Man Satchel. I always have a slingshot with me even though I commute from populated area to populated area and never eeeever have a reason to pull it out ... ... ...


Hey guys. Men carried haversaks and possibles pouches before the female "purse" purse was invented. The only shame is that for decades we STOPPED carrying our gear. Personally I think it's time to get back to our roots. As far as that goes, we stopped wearing hats in the 1960's because of streamlined, low roofed cars and imitating President Kennedy. 
On with the hats, men and onward with the gear bag!!!
( Don't get me started on knives and pistols ...)


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

WoodlandChaplain said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> > Guilty of having a Man Satchel. I always have a slingshot with me even though I commute from populated area to populated area and never eeeever have a reason to pull it out ... ... ...
> ...


Well said sir


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi - Wingshooter longbow with a paracord wrap and a Kershaw (which I can't remember the name of )









Oh yes, belt holster for the Cattie too


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man bags rule by the way.

I'm off out for a bit time in the woods later and this is what'll be coming with.









Plus fire kit stashed in the front


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (Jul 31, 2014)

I like the shooter.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I ended up with a atypical edc for me today. Not particularly strange, but these were in my pockets today. Was at a lake and the 1745 singles shot 7/16 well. I am liking shooting 1745&1842 singles for 3/8 & 7/16 steel. 








An ESEE Candiru, a Boker Chad los Banos tiny folder, and a dankung axe hunter 2 with 1745 singles.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

My bikermikearchery slingshot with 107's and marbles. Had a lot of fun with this set up.









Njones


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> I ended up with a atypical edc for me today. Not particularly strange, but these were in my pockets today. Was at a lake and the 1745 singles shot 7/16 well. I am liking shooting 1745&1842 singles for 3/8 & 7/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear about your draw length and how long you cut the bands.
I shoot 2040 singles at 10"-ish long with a 60" draw and 1/2" steel and find it to be more than enough speed.
Oh... That setup is what I was carrying today, so no :hijack:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

M.J said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up with a atypical edc for me today. Not particularly strange, but these were in my pockets today. Was at a lake and the 1745 singles shot 7/16 well. I am liking shooting 1745&1842 singles for 3/8 & 7/16 steel.
> ...


I draw between 50"&56-7" drawing 1/2- 3/4 Bfly, depending on the frame and the bands/tubes. Tubes I am at 10". Flats I cut at 7/8:5/8 at 10.5" active. But these are really what I have found to be comfortable for me while shooting 7/16. Both the tubes and flats send it but I think it mostly has to do with draw length rather than my specific cut. It is fun as heck, I know that!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

New prototype.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

badass!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This is what I carry lately. Super pocketable!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> 1429789468654.jpg
> This is what I carry lately. Super pocketable!


if i had tubing id be wearing one them rigs as a necklace, deceptive jewelry thats a slingshot! winning! man, i need to try that.

today i decided to go back to my roots and took these 3 wristbraced slingshots out-


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Love clips that give room for an extra finger Ron! Theres a Huge difference in my grouping if I can get a full grip... Golden Gun Too, Classy!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

diggitydane said:


> Love clips that give room for an extra finger Ron! Theres a Huge difference in my grouping if I can get a full grip... Golden Gun Too, Classy!


it's my favorite plinker 1957 Beretta model 948 22lr my step father left it to me,and my cold steel tuff lite


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That Cold Steel Tuff Lite is one vicious small defensive knife, man alive I would hate to be in that little blades way. Don't let the size fool you. I think it is one of Cold Steels best small knives. I have a couple of them.

it's my favorite plinker 1957 Beretta model 948 22lr my step father left it to me,and my cold steel tuff lite

Love clips that give room for an extra finger Ron! Theres a Huge difference in my grouping if I can get a full grip... Golden Gun Too, Classy!

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I may just carry my Mule I got from Toddy, set up with Green Dub Dub ?









wll


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's what I've been carrying. Nothing fancy.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Aefr said:


> 20150426_033204.jpg
> 
> Here's what I've been carrying. Nothing fancy.


doesn't have to be i like it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i got this shooter recently i was going to try to shoot it but not with these black square bands way to much on my shoulder,this is the knife i had in my pocket at the time when i took this pic this afternoon


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

made a blue/white FlatCat for the ladyfriend. been toting it around today.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> made a blue/white FlatCat for the ladyfriend. been toting it around today.


you already have a new lady,well you know what they say,if you fall off of the one the best thing to do is get back up on another :naughty: how are you doing Alex,that's a great looking shooter,i need to put in a order with you for one of those,my son acquired my figure 8 you made me he loves it ,but it was a little small for me,i have big hands it almost disappeared in my big mitts


----------

